
Every online form/survey should have an option to choose “decline to answer” - behnamoh
Whenever some survey or website asks me why I chose to unsubscribe or anything, my first reaction is &quot;I don&#x27;t have to tell you anything&quot;. IMHO, this should be an industry standard to let people decline to answer questions (like pleading to the fifth but for online behavior)
======
frou_dh
Can't remember the last time a "Why" question for email unsubscription _wasn
't_ optional.

------
sloaken
On many surveys I get frustrated. Often none of their options is correct. As
well as the question often does not make any sense.

~~~
zzo38computer
Yes, that is a valid concern too; I find the same thing that some of the
questions aren't very good and I wanted to specify a different answer than is
listed. Also I agree that sometimes I do not want to answer a question.

In the case of unsubscribing, you should not have to answer any questions at
all (except, do you want to unsubscribe); it should be optional. For other
surveys it can be different, though; sometimes they need some answers in order
for the survey to work.

I started writing a program for doing surveys, but of course that won't
prevent people from making up bad questions. It will, however, avoid many
other problems that I have seen, and other things that have annoyed me about
these surveys. It also allows the same survey to be converted into multiple
formats.

